# Severed Arms.



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Justice, IMHO, has _not_ been served.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/LAW/04/07/sever ... index.html

The defendants are trying to use the woman's brain tumor to try to explain the tragedy. However, people such as this:

"In another similar Texas case, a jury rejected an insanity defense in 2002 from Andrea Yates, the Houston mother who drowned her five children in the bathtub. She won a new trial on appeal and will again use an insanity defense in June."

Have no plausable excuse.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Somebody find some good news, I need it to wash this last one out of my mind.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

I am not sorry for this vile disdained creature, I know she will burn in hell. We should just push her on her way


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

What is it with Texans?


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

"In another similar Texas case, a jury rejected an insanity defense in 2002 from Andrea Yates, the Houston mother who drowned her five children in the bathtub. She won a new trial on appeal and will again use an insanity defense in June."

If one has enough consciousness to win a new trial on appeal, then one knows damn well what they did, IMHO.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Flux it was probably the attorney that told them to make the appeal.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Flux

From a legal standpoint I don't know what to think about people like that. Looking from our point of view we see to choices: totally insane, or evil beyond imagination. The actions displayed by this person (listening and singing along to hymns) wounds as if she was nuttier than a fruit cake. What do you do with them. I would stick them in a loony bin and leave them the rest of their life. The problem is the shrinks (who are often times only slightly more sane) will say in three years "oh we have cured her" then let her out to do it again. Much like they do with sexual predators. I think if one of these "cured" nut cases committee another crime they should make the psychologist their cell mate.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

We are doomed by our own stupidity.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> We are doomed by our own stupidity.


Speak for yourself.


----------

